# Carrots?



## noga (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of p's ever occassionaly having like some really fine diced carrots? Can they potentially be bad for them? I would assume not since theyre good for us, but then again fish and humans arent exactly the same thing.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

noga said:


> Anyone ever heard of p's ever occassionaly having like some really fine diced carrots? Can they potentially be bad for them? I would assume not since theyre good for us, but then again fish and humans arent exactly the same thing.


carrots are a excellent source of carotene(sp).


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, carrots are great. Sometimes I hear people say they can feed them those baby carrots, just toss them in the tank and they eat them. I don't know how common it is for them to actually eat it, but veggies are great for fish just like for humans.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i would be willing to bet that anyone with a pack of piranhas would have no problem wit hthem eating anythiong that goes in the tank for example one day will iwas messing with my lights i accidentaly knock a small pieces of hose in the tank and my cariba swarmed on it like it was a feeder so i would bet a million dollars that my cariba would eat a carrot


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

piranhas do also eat vegitation in the wild, so i dont se why not?? thats if they will eat it off course


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Carrots would be fine for your Piranhas. If your looking to get more veggies into their diet and they are not eating them on their own a really good way is to Slice up some carrots nice and thin and pack them in the gutted belly of a smelt body. Thats a really good way of sneaking some veggies into their diet. Also scallops when sliced open can make a good pouch for veggies. Test it out and see what happens.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

in with the carrots!


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

i think im gunna try a carrot tomorrow lol


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I think Carrots could be really good though I haven't tried them myself. I do occasionaly through a couple slices of zuckini in there for my red bellies and they seem to like it, so give the carrots a try.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

geo20 said:


> i think im gunna try a carrot tomorrow lol


ha ha, i think i will too! I'll see what i can hide it in!

I made a batch of that super food compound and as i remember i put carrots in with it. It's just too damn solid, and as i remember it's pretty messy in the tank so i have avoided it and went to silversides, krill, shrimp, occasionally mussels cuz they're a pain to get out and thaw and you dont get very much with them as far as quantity goes


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

i just read this forum, and thought heh, why not, besides i was looking for somethiing to feed my cariba to enhance their color, so i broke up a carrot, and started tossing it in... it seems they like to play with them more than they like to eat them, i took a short vid, i'll try and post it on youtube


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

iLucas said:


> i just read this forum, and thought heh, why not, besides i was looking for somethiing to feed my cariba to enhance their color, so i broke up a carrot, and started tossing it in... it seems they like to play with them more than they like to eat them, i took a short vid, i'll try and post it on youtube


if you want anhance color, feed them shrimp and hikari pellets that help 100%


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

all they did was play with the carrots


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My reds ate small peas and diced up carrots successfully. Never fed it to them since though...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

thats very interesting, what other veggies can you feed them? Are there any you should avoid?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

not working with my caribe
i gave small piece of carrot, as usually he swimmed fast to get it, then he bite and throw up , then didnt touch it for 10 minutes so i took it out
well maybe next time


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats what mine did, but only a couple of them ate it, then spit it out then they ate it completely. They only had a litle bit, but its enough for me to say that they ate it.

They didnt take mucyh interest in it though so i never tried since,, just stick to pellets.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Thats what mine did, but only a couple of them ate it, then spit it out then they ate it completely. They only had a litle bit, but its enough for me to say that they ate it.
> 
> They didnt take mucyh interest in it though so i never tried since,, just stick to *pellets*.


yeap pellets hikari cichlid gold


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

i just bought some pellets, they dont seem to be interested though... :/ i guess if they get hungry enough they will







LOL


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

p's love veggies, just make sure you dont let them sit in the tank for too long


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My redz that got cooked in the fire would eat pea pods all the time. It would be a rare occastion that they would sit on the water for longer than a minute. It also would help out them not f*cking with my plants. I have yet to try with my elong but figure it's only a matter of time until I do.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

iLucas said:


> i just bought some pellets, they dont seem to be interested though... :/ i guess if they get hungry enough they will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just starve them for couple days , then they will love it


----------

